

Looking for feedback on our product – Spotslet - alokjain1
http://spotslet.com

======
LukeFitzpatrick
Programming side looks nice, but it's overly heavy on copy, you might want to
simplify it a bit. Just a tip, I like the idea.

~~~
alokjain1
We are updating the copy.. made it more visual also. A video is in the works.
Thanks again

------
kyropractor
Looks interesting. Why do you require Google login?

~~~
alokjain1
Thanks, Using the domain name from google login to create a group and auto
subscribe people. So everyone from the same company automatically becomes a
part of the same group.

This simplifies signup process and eliminates the need for someone to be an
admin for the group.

I do expct to be more flexible in future, but for now this seems like a good
approach for MVP (I think )

